# Native Access "Demo Mode" problems...



## Satorious

I'm sure there are other threads already on the site and I've have sent a support ticket to Native Instruments.

About half of my libraries decided to go into "Demo mode" when I hit up Native Access yesterday for reasons unknown (and it's totally random - other than my most recent libraries from this year being okay). This is massively frustrating because (for once) - I have a paid deadline for next week and I'm now severely limited to which instruments I can use in the project. It's taken out my go-to orchestral libraries Metropolis Ark 1/2, my Spitfire Albions One/2/3/5 and Project SAM Symphobias (and loads more). It won't let me enter the library codes back in.

Any ideas why this happens, how to get around the problem or experience on how long Native Instruments might take to respond would be greatly appreciated. Feeling rather anxious and extremely frustrated/disappointed - this is another unnecessary complication I really didn't need right now. Running Kontakt 6.2.2 (R51)/Native Access v1.12.1 (R129) on Windows 10 if that offers any more hope/clues. I'm a bit of a tech-luddite, so might need a few pointers if the solutions are overly technical!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

I have the exact same problem as of today. The weird thing is, they are showing as fully authorized in Native Access. I’m going to mess around and will report back if I find a solution.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Submitted a support ticket. Weird thing is, they show up fine on Komplete Kontrol. I suspect it's something to do with Kontakt 6 (I'm on Mac).


----------



## reutunes

Often a quick uninstall / reinstall of the latest version of Kontakt will fix that problem right up. Alternatively you can delete the preferences files - but do this at your own risk.









How to Uninstall Native Instruments Software from a Mac Computer


Note: If you want to uninstall TRAKTOR software from a Mac computer, please refer to this article. The list below includes all files and folders created on your system after installing any of our p...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Ok, I heard back from NI support. These two things fixed my problem...

Files to delete:
Native Access.xml

Folders to locate the files:
For Mac
Mac HD > Library > Application Support > Native Instruments > Service Center

For Windows
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Service Center


And this....

https://support.native-instruments....tion-failed-Internal-error-during-activation-



Hope this helps!


----------



## Satorious

@Wolfie2112 I'm not sure what happened for me - but they have since sorted out my account (just in time for deadline - PHEW!). They even merged a few of my older libraries which I'd forgotten about (my original machine died and it was under a different account - now merged)... Happy about that!

That said - I did something along these lines because one of my libraries wasn't registering correctly and the developer told me the trick. It worked - but the next time I booted up Native Access is when everything reset back to demo mode. It might just be pure coincidence and for some other reason - mentioning "just in case". Fingers crossed we are now both fully sorted anyway!


----------



## creativeforge

I had something similar happen today but only with one library: Albion V Tundra. First it gave me a message from within Kontakt that it wasn't installed. So I went to Spitfire's manager and it shows as "installed."






OK, so next I opened Native Access and saw an update for Kontakt 6, so I ran that. I shut down my DAW and reopened it, went back to Kontakt and now Tundra is loading. 

BUT it displays as DEMO.






I tried another library and there is sound, but not with Tundra. 

My brain is flatlining...


----------



## jcrosby

This has happened to me before. It was also one or two libraries that just randomly went rogue on me. for me it as OT stuff...

Although I've pasted the fix they emailed me you should read the thread below Since this is an issue that seems to die and come back at random, like an unkillable zombie... It's a good idea to at least understand the moving parts involved since this issue seems to pop up more than once for some of us....

Also: I don't care if I sound like I'm stating the obvious, BACK YOUR ISHT UP FIRST. Whether you use TM or clone do a complete backup of your OS drive before even proceeding below since this involves the folder that stores all of your machine's unique license tokens...

*THREAD LINK:*








Native Access resets Kontakt 5 libraries to demo mode [en-us]


Hi, i hope there is some NI-support in this forum. As written in the title, it quite regularly happens that my correctly installed libraries reset to demo mode in Kontakt 5 (latest version). When ...




support.native-instruments.com





One thing suggested in the thread, but not the email to me is to move the _ras3_ folder to your desktop before deleting it to see if it solves the issue 1st... It'd probably be wise to move the xml file as well..

(Sorry for anyone on windows, hopefully the thread has some answers fo you as to where these files exist in your case..)
*
SUPPORT EMAIL:*

_"Firstly, log out in Native Access before you delete the following files.

Then delete the NativeAccess.XML file. It is located here:

*Macintosh HD> Library> Application Support> Native Instruments> Service Center*

Then delete the RAS3 folder. It is located here:

*Macintosh HD> Users> Shared> Native Instruments> Native Access> ras3*

Restart your computer and then launch Native Access to log-in. Launch Kontakt in standalone mode and see if your libraries are all activated."_


----------



## creativeforge

jcrosby said:


> This has happened to me before. It was also one or two libraries that just randomly went rogue on me. for me it as OT stuff...
> 
> Although I've pasted the fix they emailed me you should read the thread below Since this is an issue that seems to die and come back at random, like an unkillable zombie... It's a good idea to at least understand the moving parts involved since this issue seems to pop up more than once for some of us....
> 
> Also: I don't care if I sound like I'm stating the obvious, BACK YOUR ISHT UP FIRST. Whether you use TM or clone do a complete backup of your OS drive before even proceeding below since this involves the folder that stores all of your machine's unique license tokens...
> 
> *THREAD LINK:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native Access resets Kontakt 5 libraries to demo mode [en-us]
> 
> 
> Hi, i hope there is some NI-support in this forum. As written in the title, it quite regularly happens that my correctly installed libraries reset to demo mode in Kontakt 5 (latest version). When ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.native-instruments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing suggested in the thread, but not the email to me is to move the _ras3_ folder to your desktop before deleting it to see if it solves the issue 1st... It'd probably be wise to move the xml file as well..
> 
> (Sorry for anyone on windows, hopefully the thread has some answers fo you as to where these files exist in your case..)
> 
> *SUPPORT EMAIL:*
> 
> _"Firstly, log out in Native Access before you delete the following files.
> 
> Then delete the NativeAccess.XML file. It is located here:
> 
> *Macintosh HD> Library> Application Support> Native Instruments> Service Center*
> 
> Then delete the RAS3 folder. It is located here:
> 
> *Macintosh HD> Users> Shared> Native Instruments> Native Access> ras3*
> 
> Restart your computer and then launch Native Access to log-in. Launch Kontakt in standalone mode and see if your libraries are all activated."_



Thank you, but unfortunately I'm on Windows...


----------



## jcrosby

creativeforge said:


> Thank you, but unfortunately I'm on Windows...


Sorry to hear... Maybe see if you can track down where NI/Windows installs the *ras3* folder for you by default? This folder is most definitely not specific to mac since these are the _license tokens _Native Access uses to authorize your libraries on both operating systems....


----------



## Satorious

@creativeforge Have you tried to use Windows explorer to search for where the NativeAccess.xml file and RAS3 folder is located?

For me:
NativeAccess.xml is at C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Service Center
RAS3 folder is at C:\Users\Public\Documents\Native Instruments\Native Access

Not sure if this helps, but make sure you back things up before you delete anything - just in case. Hope you manage to get these frustrating issues resolved!


----------

